

Twitter's latest experiment hints at typographical changes - anigbrowl
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2014/03/20/twitter-latest-experiment-hints-that-it-will-remove-replies-from-its-service/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=profeed&utm_reader=feedly#!AHUkm

======
anigbrowl
This isn't the original headline, but HN won't allow @, '@', [at], (at), 'at',
at-sign, etc. in headlines. The story is about Twitter possibly getting rid of
the @ sign in user handles.

